# La connexion au serveur "nata" a échoué



## soulau (22 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Imac sous 10.8.4

J'ai ce message intempestif qui s'affiche régulièrement sur mon écran :

*La connexion au serveur "nata" a échoué
Il se peut que le serveur n'existe pas ou soit actuellement indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou l'adresse IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayer.
*
Je n'essaye en aucun cas de me connecter a ce serveur.

J'ai retiré toutes les options de partage et cela s'affiche quand même

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Laurent


----------



## soulau (23 Août 2013)

soulau a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un Imac sous 10.8.4
> 
> ...


Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que nata te dis quelque-chose?

Tu as peut-être un truc d'installé sur ta machine (coocky, jeu, application) qui cherche à contacter une machine distante ou locale?
Dans Safari (si ton navigateur est Safari), fais une recherche sur nata pour voir si tu as un coocky qui a ce nom là (Safari--Préférences---Confidentialité).
S'il y en a un, vire-le.
As-tu le message quand aucun navigateur n'est activé?
Si c'es un message qui provient de ton navigateur, essaye de passer par un autre (firefox, par exemple)
As-tu essayé dans une autre session utilisateur pour voir si tu as le même pb?

Tu pourrais aussi faire une recherche (via le finder) sur nata pour voir ...

Bref, je réponds à ta question par d'autres questions. Je sais, c'est pas bien...


----------



## soulau (23 Août 2013)

Bonjour Polo35230

Merci pour la réponse...

Nata est le nom de la machine windows que j'ai par le passé partagé avec mon Imac.

J'ai supprimé tous les partages existant de mon Mac, fait des recherches sur Safari, Firefox et Finder sans succès


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Août 2013)

Dans "A propos de ce mac", dans les historiques, regarde ce qu'il y a dans les fichiers log.smbd et log.nmbd
Il y aura peut-être quelque chose de plus explicite...

Regarde aussi ce qu'il y a dans le fichier smbd.plist  (sous /system/library/LaunchDaemons)
Si tu trouves "nata" dedans, sauve le fichier smbd.plist  (pour pouvoir le récupérer ensuite en cas de pb), puis mets le à la poubelle et reboote la machine.


----------



## soulau (23 Août 2013)

Merci, mais pas de "nata" dans ces endroits....

Une autre idée ?


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Août 2013)

Et dans le fichier hosts ? (sous private/etc)

Tu te servais de nata uniquement en partage de fichiers, comme media server, ou autre chose?

Autrement, lance console.app et fait une recherche sur nata
On peut rêver...


----------



## soulau (24 Août 2013)

Merci Polo35230, je vais vérifier...


----------



## soulau (25 Août 2013)

En fait, ce n'est pas "nata" mais "natacha"

Voilà ce que system.log indique : 

notes = "Loyer 55\U20ac \nDepot 273\U20ac\nTotal 1155\U20ac   - 882\U20ac\nBalance 147\U20ac - rs 5880\n\n21 jours \nNatacha 35\U20ac/jr - 735\U20ac";
Jul 22 21:00:55 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Jul 22 21:16:53 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Jul 22 21:38:50 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Jul 22 21:53:47 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Jul 22 22:08:45 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Jul 22 22:24:44 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Jul 22 22:39:41 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Jul 22 23:21:19 iMac-de-Laurent.local KernelEventAgent[47]: tid 00000000 type 'smbfs', mounted on '/Volumes/Desktop', from '//GUESTnatacha/Desktop', dead
Jul 22 23:21:19 iMac-de-Laurent.local KernelEventAgent[47]: tid 00000000 force unmount //GUESTnatacha/Desktop from /Volumes/Desktop
Aug 12 17:11:58 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Aug 12 17:27:55 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Aug 12 23:23:23 iMac-de-Laurent.local KernelEventAgent[47]: tid 00000000 type 'smbfs', mounted on '/Volumes/Desktop', from '//GUESTnatacha/Desktop', not responding
Aug 16 16:57:59 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Aug 16 17:16:55 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Aug 16 17:58:50 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Aug 16 19:24:06 iMac-de-Laurent.local KernelEventAgent[47]: tid 00000000 type 'smbfs', mounted on '/Volumes/Desktop', from '//GUESTnatacha/Desktop', not responding
Aug 19 19:29:58 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Aug 19 19:45:55 iMac-de-Laurent kernel[0]: smb_iod_reconnect: Reconnected share DESKTOP with server NATACHA
Aug 19 23:16:10 iMac-de-Laurent.local KernelEventAgent[47]: tid 00000000 type 'smbfs', mounted on '/Volumes/Desktop', from '//GUESTnatacha/Desktop', dead
Aug 19 23:16:10 iMac-de-Laurent.local KernelEventAgent[47]: tid 00000000 force unmount //GUESTnatacha/Desktop from /Volumes/Desktop
Aug 21 17:52:21 iMac-de-Laurent.local KernelEventAgent[47]: tid 00000000 type 'smbfs', mounted on '/Volumes/Desktop', from '//GUESTnatacha/Desktop', not responding


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Août 2013)

Alors là, je ne suis pas vraiment compétent...
J'aurais tendance à dire qu'il y a quelque chose (mais quoi?) sur ta machine qui demande à se connectervia samba à la ressource //.GUESTnatacha/Desktop
Ce quelque chose essaye vaillamment (toutes les 16 secondes), mais n'y arrive pas, et pour cause, la machine n'est pas sur le réseau...

Essaye, dans une fenêtre Terminal de démonter le volume:
sudo umount natacha
Ou
sudo umount -f natacha/Desktop
Mais bon, je ne suis pas sûr du résultat. Le volume n'est pas vraiment monté...

Regarde aussi dans le moniteur d'activité si un process smbiod est actif.
Il faudrait qu'un spécialiste OS X du forum se manifeste...


----------



## soulau (26 Août 2013)

Merci pour l'info...

Un expert OSX pour m'aider ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Août 2013)

Salut *soulau*.

Je n'ai aucune expertise dans ce domaine de l'utilisation d'un serveur *smb* (Server Message Block) pour partager entre _OS X_ et _Windows_. Je n'ai pour moi qu'une provision de bon sens. 


Donc est-ce que tu pourrais aller à : 
- _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système/Réseau_, cliquer sur le bouton '_Avancé_' (en bas à droite), menu '_WINS_' et regarder s'il y a quelque chose de renseigné sous '_Groupe de travail_', dans la fenêtre de l'intitulé : '*Serveurs WINS*'? Si oui, tu sélectionnes et tu cliques sur le bouton '*-*' en-dessous de manière à ré-obtenir une fenêtre vierge.

- _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système/Utilisateurs et groupe_, cliquer dans la fenêtre correspondante à ta session sous ton nom d'utilisateur sur '_Ouverture_'. Est-ce que, dans la liste des items qui se lancent au démarrage de ta session (ou qui tentent de le faire), et dont la plupart sont des applications, tu n'aurais pas, par hasard, un item suspect qui te fasse penser à un disque réseau (genre l'icône d'un volume)? Si tu repères un tel item, censé se monter automatiquement sur le Bureau au démarrage de la session, tu le sélectionnes et tu presses le bouton '*-*' en-dessous de la fenêtre.

- Menu du Finder : _Aller/Réseau_ (&#8679;&#8984;K). Obtiens-tu par hasard une fenêtre de dialogue intitulée : '_Connect to Server_', avec une sous-fenêtre répondant à l'intitulé : '_Server address_', dans laquelle serait renseigné un : '_smb://[natacha---]_'? Si oui, effacer. Et en-dessous, dans la sous-fenêtre des '_Favorite Servers_', quelque chose est-il renseigné? Si oui, effacer également.​

&#10058; ​

Il y a par ailleurs de nombreux fichiers-système *smb* dans les extensions ou les dossiers invisibles, mais il s'agit de ressources natives qu'il serait délicat de supprimer. Par contre, un certain nombre de fichiers de préférences ont dû se créer, que tu gagnerais à supprimer (pour rajouter une couche à ce qui précède). Le dénominateur commun de ces _.plists_ doit être : *com.apple.smb*. Tu pourrais regarder dans les 3 Bibliothèques principales : 

- _~/Library_ (ta bibliothèque personnelle, invisible par défaut). Pour la démasquer : Finder, menu : _Aller_, appuyer sur la touche '_alt_' qui démasque dans la liste déroulante l'item '_Bibliothèque_' (c'est la tienne. Cliquer dessus pour ouvrir le répertoire). Aller au dossier '_Preferences_' et voir s'il y a des .plist commençant par : *com.apple.smb.* ou *com.apple.smb.server*. Les mettre toutes à la corbeille.

- _/Library_ (Bibliothèque générale = celle que tu vois, à côté du dossier '_Applications_', en double-cliquant l'icône de '_Macintosh HD_'). Va au sous-dossier '_Preferences_', infra-dossier '_System Configuration_' et repère s'il y a des : *com.apple.smb.server.plist* et *com.apple.smb.server.plist.lockfile*. Si oui &#8594; corbeille.

- _System/Library_ (Bibliothèque-Système). Tu ouvres le dossier '_Système_', le sous-dossier '_Biblioithèque_', l'infra-dossier '_Launch Daemons_' et tu repères si tu n'as pas des : *com.apple.smb.preferences.plist* et *com.apple.smbd.plist*. Si oui  &#8594; corbeille.​
Ne vide pas prématurément ta corbeille, au-cas-où... Re-démarre et vérifie si ta session est enfin débarrassée de l'insistance inopportune du *smb* sans être affectée d'aucun ennui (dû à l'éviction des '_launch daemons_' de la _Librairie-Système_). Si tout va bien, tu bennes.

&#10058; ​


----------



## soulau (27 Août 2013)

Merci beaucoup Macomaniac pour les infos

Je vais vérifier 

Laurent


----------



## soulau (1 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai vérifié ce que l'on m'a conseillé dernièrement, mais cela n'a rien changé.

Par contre j'ai remarqué que le message ne s'affiche que dans certaines circonstances, notamment lorsque je veut changer la photo d'un contact de "Contacts"

Lorsque je ferme "Contacts" cela n'apparait plus...

Merci pour votre aide,

Laurent


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est peut-être une synchronisation de carnet d'adresse (entre le Mac et le PC) qui a été configurée à une époque...


----------



## soulau (1 Septembre 2013)

Cela aurait peut être pu, mais je n'ai jamais synchronisé mon carnet d'adresse avec ce serveur..


----------



## soulau (3 Septembre 2013)

Autre information :

Alors que je pense avoir désactivé tous ce qui concerne le partage, mon mac se connecte automatiquement sur le PC natacha (je me retrouve avec natacha affiché comme partage dans la colonne de gauche du Finder)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2013)

Salut *souleau*.

Si tu vas à _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système/Internet et sans fil/Partage_, est-ce que tu n'as pas des options cochées, genre : '_Partage d'écran_', '_session à distance_' etc.? Sélectionne les rubriques, tu verras s'afficher des utilisateurs et préférences éditables, au cas où tu ne veux pas tout décocher. Après apuration des préférences, ton Mac ne devrait plus reconnaître le PC '_Natacha_', non?


----------



## soulau (3 Septembre 2013)

Salut macomaniac,

Merci pour l'idée.

J'ai justement TOUT décoché, pour éviter tout partages.

Mon Mac m'affiche quand meme le message indiqué en premier dans la discussion pour m'indiquer le resultat de la tentative de connexion.

Et lorsque Natacha est connectée, cela est indiqué dans le Finder, dans la colonne de gauche, Partage avec Natacha


----------



## soulau (10 Septembre 2013)

Finalement, j'ai opté pour une solution :

Un peu de nettoyage avec OnyX

Depuis...plus de message...

Merci encore pour votre aide..


----------



## macomaniac (10 Septembre 2013)

Salut *Soulau*.

Je suis content que tu te sois débarrassé de ce '_blème_'. Ça me tracassait de façon subliminale de te savoir toujours en butte avec lui. J'ai pensé encore à un point : si tu vas à _menu&#63743;/Préférences Système/Réseau/Wi-Fi/Avancé/Wi-Fi_, est-ce que tu vois un '_Natacha_' dans la liste des '_Réseaux préférés_'? Ce qui te permettrait, grâce à l'option '*-*', de le retirer de la liste. Et si c'était le cas encore, désactiver de surcroît sur le PC '_Natacha_ l'option : '_Partage_'?


----------



## soulau (10 Septembre 2013)

Salut Macomaniac

Merci pour les infos

Pas de Natacha dans la partie Wifi, et ai supprimé le partage sur le PC...

Peut être que Onyx a fait le ménage de ce coté là aussi..


----------

